# Hail! Hail! The family finally gets together



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thought I would share this photo of Mikko, Pij'ette (in the basket), & their daughters, Sadie (Right) & Sam (Left). 
I was putting a few pine needles in a couple of the baskets so they all flew over to the other side of the aviary. 
Somehow, I was lucky enough to get past them, go grab the camera & get back before they all scattered to their respective baskets. This opportunity doesn't happen very often. 

I didn't have time to spruce things up, but at least I was able to get a fairly decent updated family photo.  

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh Cindy, those are such beautiful birds and such a lovely pic.
They are all adorable.
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

So THAT'S the new set up! VERY NICE!  

YES! Lunch is a MUST in or followed by Aviary visit!  

Have phone, will call...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Cindy, the birds are just beautiful! Yet another great photo of great birds and the great home they have!

So .. when might Chuck be wanting to make another pigeon run in the BIG truck (just kidding)  

Terry


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Great shot! They look so happy, CLEAN and healthy. Did any of the babies get a crest of any kind?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Cindy, they're home is lookin' great without a 'spruce' job. The birds are all so 
beautiful, truly you're birds always take great pictures, ahhh, that is you take great pictures .

How did Sadie get her beautiful feathering around the neck, I don't even see a hint of that, not even a 'cowlick' in her parents?

fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cindy, 

Yep, this is a great family shot! They are such beautiful pigeons. They look very healthy and content....but of course they are

I really like this particular photo


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Cindy,

Your birds are gorgeous! This is the first time I recall seeing them. What a crew and the cage is so spotless. No sprucing up needed there at all. What kind of nest is that you have? I am using a wooden bowl myself but yours looks more interesting and a bit bigger too.

Cameron


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Cindy, the birds are just beautiful! Yet another great photo of great birds and the great home they have!
> 
> *So .. when might Chuck be wanting to make another pigeon run in the BIG truck (just kidding)*
> 
> Terry


Thanks Reti, Shi & Terry.

Funny you should mention that Terry.
Chuck has just boarded a plane in San Antonio to come home. (Yes, Shi, The hits (literally) just keep on coming).

A little OT recent chain of events:
A few weeks ago, he was turning the corner & some lady was late for work, didn't feel she could wait until he was finished with his turn & attempted to blast around him. She misjudged her distance & sideswiped his front fender. Ripped off the fender, but also made a large gash from her front door all the way to the back of her van. 

*Two weeks ago* he was all settled in at some truck stop in Missouri & was jolted out of bed at 1am because of some idiot not paying attention while trying to back in next to him. He backed right in to the sleeper of the tractor. Needless to say, Chuck was not happy. 

*Yesterday*, again parked & minding his own business, he had the passenger side door open, emptying an ice chest & the driver parked next to him began to pull out. Normally that would not have been a problem except he started his turn to soon & his trailer crashed right into the side of Chuck's tractor, *ripping* off the door. Thank God he was just emptying an ice chest & not getting out of the truck. 
Sooo, in answer to your question, right now I don't think Chuck wants to even look at a truck, let alone drive one. He's just about ready to turn in his CDL.  

I can assure you, had he been transporting any birds to you when any of these senseless 'accidents' happened, he would have ripped someone's head right off their shoulders.  

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

feralpigeon said:


> Cindy, *they're home is lookin' great without a 'spruce' job.* The birds are all so
> beautiful, truly you're birds always take great pictures, ahhh, that is you take great pictures .
> 
> *How did Sadie get her beautiful feathering around the neck, I don't even see a hint of that, not even a 'cowlick' in her parents?*
> fp


Thank you fp.
If I had had more time I would have wiped off the plastic a bit that they were standing on.  

Sorry about the confusion, the pij at the *far right* is 'big daddy' Mikko. He is the Capuchine. Sadie is actually in the center. 


*"Did any of the babies get a crest of any kind?"*
Hi Jimmie,
No, unfortunately, neither Sadie or Sam acquired Mikko's feathering. But that's OK. 



Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Camrron said:


> Cindy,
> 
> Your birds are gorgeous! This is the first time I recall seeing them. What a crew and the cage is so spotless. No sprucing up needed there at all.
> 
> ...


Thank you Cameron.
The basket is actually a hanging planter with the lining. I place a bowl inside the planter with a little piece of cloth & pine needles. 
Even though their eggs are replaced with artifical ones, I can clean the bowl easily when it's time to start over.  

* * * *

Thanks Brad.
I was happy with this picture. I was *really* happy that I got an updated family photo.  

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Cindy and Chuck .. so sorry for the truck difficulties .. I was kidding a bit but not too much .. I know you know this. Cindy, give Chuck a big hug and a kiss from Pigeon-Talk and from me.

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Cindy and Chuck .. so sorry for the truck difficulties .. I was kidding a bit but not too much .. I know you know this.
> *Cindy, give Chuck a big hug and a kiss from Pigeon-Talk and from me.*
> 
> Terry


Will do Terry. 
Chuck just called & his plane has landed, *unharmed*.  
I told him before he left TX that I hope the plane doesn't strike another while backing up. His relpy, "Well, if it does, I'm getting off & walking home."  

Oh dear, the poor guy. 
Well, I'm off to the airport. 

Cindy


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Very Beautiful!! The one in the nest is my favorite! I love saddles! In fact I'll be looking for a nice pair of black saddles.

Luis


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Cindy, 
Your cage and birds are beautiful. Where did you get the non poopers?
No wonder Shi loves to go visit you.

Feather


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh Cindy, sorry for all the truck trouble, glad Chuck is unharmed, that is what's important.

fp, where did your avatar come from? Just noticed it, I am confused. I thought I was reading Brad's posts when I realized they were yours.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a beautiful family portrait, such lovely birds!

...and of course Mikko the Magnificent, is proud papa!


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

They're Beautiful healthy clean birds

I want them


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Reti said:


> fp, where did your avatar come from? Just noticed it, I am confused. I thought I was reading Brad's posts when I realized they were yours.
> 
> Reti



Hi Reti, 

I gave permission for Feather to use the Wonder Woman avatar I made. Sorry for any confusion this has caused.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Reti,
> 
> I gave permission for Feather to use the Wonder Woman avatar I made. Sorry for any confusion this has caused.



That is nice of you. 
The WW avatar stands out so didn't even bother to look at the signature, I was sure it was your posts.

Reti


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Cindy - 

That pic is an absolute classic! It ought to go somewhere in a national magazine, in my view, as a prime example of the wonder of pigeons.

Sorry to read of Chuck's misfortunes. Sure hope that presages some GOOD STUFF!

John


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

John_D said:


> Cindy -
> 
> That pic is an absolute classic! It ought to go somewhere in a national magazine, in my view, as a prime example of the wonder of pigeons.


Yes, I agree

this shows how beautiful pigeons can be, and show it to anyone, and they can not call them 'Flying Rats'   

theyre beautiful innocent birds


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Cindy, I gasped when I saw the photo of your birds. They are absolutely beautiful, so white and clean. Great photo!

Lindi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cindy, as always, beautiful shot of beautiful birds. I particularly like the way Mikko is tilting his beautiful head toward his daughters.

Maggie


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Cindy,

I will add to the large chorus of applause. The photo is absolutely fantastic, and I agree with John that it is a photo meant for a national magazine. Your birds are beautiful.

As always, whenever you post a picture of your stately pigeon manstion , there are questions from those of us who aspire to provide something even remotely close to your wonderful setup for our pigeons. It looks like you have the nest and ledge placed high in your cage -- am I correct? I assume that the high placement is because pigeons like to nest and rest in high places.

Thank you very much for sharing -- your picture made my day!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> What a beautiful family portrait, such lovely birds!
> 
> ...*and of course Mikko the Magnificent*, is proud papa!


Hi Treesa,
I think Mikko (in the basket) has a little competiton to contend with now that Malio has matured (forground, pictured below).  
The only way I can tell them apart is by their eyes *or *whose basket they are in.  

Cindy


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Cindy....they are all so beautiful....those "collars" make them look very regal.

Linda


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thank you all for the compliments on our pijjies. 


*Cindy, 
"Where did you get the non poopers?"

Feather*

That is too funny Feather. Actually they poop lots, it's just that I have rolls & rolls of Bounty paper towels.  What I should do, is buy some stock in them.  

* * * *

*"It looks like you have the nest and ledge placed high in your cage -- am I correct?"*

Yes, the baskets are fairly high. The one in the two pictures I have posted in this thread has just recently been put up above Rae Charles 'apartment'. 
Pij'ette spotted it immediately & didn't waste any time claiming it.  

Cindy


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

the birds are so beautiful  

The collars makes them look like nobility, i wouldnt be surprised in the old days if kings had birds like these, some of the finest I have seen, you must be very proud Cindy of your Angels


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Lovely birds, Cindy, and everything is so clean. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cindy, 

You said that Malio has become more mature now and almost identical to Mikko. Did Malio grow more....what has changed exactly? Malio turned out to be male right? In your picture, they do really look identical, what is it about the eyes that are different?

As for your bounty stocks, perhaps they should be charmin stocks You use paper towels to wipe up poops? lol, I use cheap toilet paper myself, I find it is easier to take the proper amount for big poops vs, small one. I go through TONS of paper towels myself though, but this is because I used them to wipe and dry the entire floor daily


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Hi Treesa,
> I think Mikko (in the basket) has a little competiton to contend with now that Malio has matured (forground, pictured below).
> The only way I can tell them apart is by their eyes *or *whose basket they are in.
> 
> Cindy


Wow, Malio certainly looks in peak health! He sure ended up in the best home!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Cindy,
> 
> *You said that Malio has become more mature now and almost identical to Mikko. Did Malio grow more....**what has changed exactly*? Malio turned out to be male right? In your picture, they do really look identical,
> 
> *what is it about the eyes that are different?*


Hi Brad,
I think Malio has just filled out some. 

Malio has a very bright red, solid circle around his eyes, where Mikko has a lighter red & the circle is not as solid. This may have something to do with age, as I'm sure Malio is much younger than Mikko.

Cindy


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Cindy, these pictures are unbelievable. All of your birds are beautiful. I love the way Mikko is tilting his head.
Thank God your husband is fine; I hope the "close calls" streak is over.

Don't even talk about paper towels! 

Between Jesse & my OCD, we run through paper towels, tissues & antibacterial wipes like water.
At Christmas, I remember saying that "paper towels" would be a good gift for anyone with a pet pigeon. 

Phyll


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

AZWhitefeather said:


> I think Mikko (in the basket) has a little competiton to contend with now that Malio has matured (forground, pictured below).
> The only way I can tell them apart is by their eyes *or *whose basket they are in.
> Cindy



Cindy,

Ah...breathtaking! Mikko and Malio are both magnificant. You have royalty living under your roof.


----------

